# cylinder head design(wedge shaped)



## auto crush (Jun 30, 2011)

hi guys , this is my first post...
we know that wedge shape cylinder head produces high turbulence and swirl..
and i know the reason why!!!!
bt the thing that bother me is that it reduces damage due to detonation during power stroke...other websites answers that bcoz the flames produced are directed towards the smaller end....
bt i dont understand how the size of the end can cause less damage!!! 
so people help through it...lookin forward for a nice discussion!!!

p.s
i have attached a pic of wedge shaped cylinder head..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF:

This short video may answer some of your questions:

Cylinder head designs video from Answers.com Videos

BG


----------



## auto crush (Jun 30, 2011)

actually the vedio itself created the confusion!!!:sigh:


----------

